# 5 things I ***WANT*** with the Dish VIP 922



## garygaryj

I previously posted a list of 5 things I like on my 922.

But there are some things I ***Want*** from DISH Network concerning the Dish VIP 922. It is a good box with a good GUI, but I would like to have a great box with a great GUI. Possible???


I would like Dish Network's VIP 922 Software Engineering group to set-up a method for a positive relationship with actual VIP 922 customers - to form a "Cutting Edge" group that helps the software progress to a better place, using customer testing and feedback, and to set up an online form "Suggestion Box" for the VIP 922's features and functionality (in addition to the one specifically for Dish Online experience already in existence.)

I would like Dish Network to have an accurate online VIP 922 detailed guide on how the 922 actually is supposed to work, always updated with the changes of the latest version. It should contain all of the short-cuts, and all of the "insider" knowledge that one should have on this box. It should be open and honest in every way about every feature and detail. It should be linked on the Dish Network Sales page, so people have a chance to truly review the box in detail (if they wish) before they buy or pay the lease down-payment fee.

I would like Dish Network to have an on-screen message appear after any software upgrade, to explain what is in the upgrade and what has changed. I would like this message to be shown automatically on the first view after the upgrade, but also accessible from the System Info screen (pressing Menu button twice.)

I would like Dish Network to open up a "Software Bugs" online form for the 922 - so customers can easily report things they believe are software bugs, and know it will go to the correct place for evaluation toward future software release fixes.

I would like Dish Network to change the following things about 922 Sling capabilities:

- Make available an official 922 PC and Mac Software Client for direct Slinging in HD with the 922, where the Dish Servers are not involved in authenticating or the slinging. The 922 already has its own authentication ID and password code.

- Make the Dish Online and Dish Remote Access authentication servers more robust and reliable.

- Move the best parts of Remote Access code over to the Dish Online code - there are many styles and features that are better on Remote Access. Please do this before turning off Remote Access.

- Put in an online or client "gate" to warn about disrupting a TV2 recording, before serving up TV2 for the Sling connection, and thereby stopping a recording in progress. Indicate in the gate what is currently recording, so the choice can be an informed one.

- Make sure that whenever the Client or Dish Online/Remote Access connects with the 922, that it leaves the box in the same condition it found it. If it was "off" - then turn it back off. If it had a certain selection on the menus - leave it that way. Leave no trace after online use. {Afterthought - there is one thing to leave behind... the 'bookmark' of where you left off in the program, as though you watched directly on the 922.}​
So say we all?


----------



## P Smith

It is good to start the initiative, but I would like to see everything what you wrote on Wiki:
while commenting your points
1. There are different company's policies - we will not get CE relationship before VP heads will be changed (I mean someone open-minded will come to the top)
2. Wiki
3. They changed a tone - recently we got obscure short descriptions of that, but since that - blackout.
4. Wiki


----------



## harsh

Engineers typically don't interact well with customers. They ask too many questions (most of them are important) and expect painstakingly detailed answers to all of them.

Sales exists to translate between the two and protect each from the other.


----------



## garygaryj

P Smith said:


> I would like to see everything what you wrote on Wiki:
> 2. Wiki
> 4. Wiki


Mr. Smith has an intriguing idea. Perhaps the threat of our own Wiki would generate some action on DISH's part. :lol:

The VIP 922 is mentioned in this Wikipedia article, but not linked to anything.

There is a instructions & manuals wiki, called Wikibooks.

Should there be a core group of people who would volunteer to start the ball rolling on a great VIP 922 Wiki?

I am willing to help, but it can't be the effort of one or two. It would need to be the effort of many. There are many experienced and informed individuals on this and other 922 forums.


----------



## garygaryj

harsh said:


> Engineers typically don't interact well with customers.... Sales exists to translate between the two and protect each from the other.


There are other job titles - Process Analysts and Project Managers - those are the type of people (in addition to Sales) that can help create a better Engineer-Customer relationship.

But lacking that, I also think it is possible to have a self-created group that organizes and somehow creates a filtered idea flow, so Dish only has to deal with the "Best of ideas", and the "verified bugs."

TO: DISH IRT and other employees - Your customers are looking for a response from Dish Management of some kind. Can we develop a Dish-acceptable pathway to have customers be part of the 922 software improvement cycles??


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Also worth mentioning... since Dish and Echostar split they operate as separate companies even though they have a close relationship.

So... many firmware issues fall under Echostar, and not Dish... even though Dish customers are using this hardware exclusively for Dish programming.

Thus... Echostar engineers couldn't interface directly with Dish customers anymore without a lot of agreements and not likely to happen. Dish could interface with customers, but undoubtedly something would be lost in translation.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi garygaryj, I will forward your suggestions to the VIP922 Product group. I am unable to promise a response for DISH Management. I know how important these concerns are to you and other VIP922 users.


----------



## BobaBird

2. I've been wanting to do this on the EKB (something like DishPVR 501/508 User Guide Supplement) but haven't even read the manual to be able to determine what's out-dated.


----------



## Ron Barry

All good suggestions and are usually parts of Open source software projects or developer related projects but not usually found in consumer based product development for the following reasons. 

1) Huge percentage of users of consumer devices like the 922 do not care about what is added with each release and in fact having things popping in there face would be more annoying to them than useful. 

2) The same percentage would not report a bug unless it truly got in there way of recording or watching TV. Also, there is also even a smaller percentage of people that could actually write a defect that would be detailed enough for a engineer to act on it. Not saying no good would come of a bug tracker. Just saying that most likely the amount of effort to decipher and maintain a bug tracker most likely would not out weight its benefits. In the past when a big defect has been found in the field it usually surfaces on the internet and finds its way to the engineers. Having a way to get suggestions to the team would be great. I would not expect to the two way communication as that takes much more coordination and effort. 

Wiki is a great idea..... I am a big fan of wikis. 

Detailed release notes for consume products are very hard to come by. Would love to see it but having it integrated into the devices I don't see coming any time soon as once again "Majority of user don't care" and the engineering dollars to put it into and maintain it does not have a large ROI. It would be great for them to provide it through a Website so the small percentage that really do care could see.


----------

